# Where to buy local furniture.



## busy woman (Dec 19, 2011)

We will be moving to Cairo end of July and we'll have only one week to furnish a house with basic items.

Can someone tell us where is the best place to buy reasonable furniture? Local shops/ markets are fine.
( have seen the In and Out furniture website, but are there any cheaper places?)

- double beds
-baby bed
- single beds
-matrasses
-sofa
-dining table and chairs

And where is the best place with the best offers for fridge, washing machine, gas oven, microwave, AC, iron, cups, glasses and plates, cooking pots and towels?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

One thing you dont want to do is buying "local" furniture. Not unless you are into gold and "kitch" bigtime. I got most of my stuff from In and out, dont know if they are the cheapest, but they were not the most expensive. Buy the electrical appliances at Carre Foure, they are the cheapest there.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Check the classified ads at CSA Maadi, people are always moving away.


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

Whitedesert said:


> One thing you dont want to do is buying "local" furniture. Not unless you are into gold and "kitch" bigtime. I got most of my stuff from In and out, dont know if they are the cheapest, but they were not the most expensive. Buy the electrical appliances at Carre Foure, they are the cheapest there.


Agreed, but also check out the "home centre" on the ring road. It's not quite Ikea, but it is fairly European all be it with the odd unnecessary twiddly bit added. Their homeware and bedding, towels etc are better than carrefour unless you prefer clashing florals circa 1970......


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

busy woman said:


> We will be moving to Cairo end of July and we'll have only one week to furnish a house with basic items.
> 
> Can someone tell us where is the best place to buy reasonable furniture? Local shops/ markets are fine.
> ( have seen the In and Out furniture website, but are there any cheaper places?)
> ...


Taki is pretty good for beds and matrasses


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

I got my bed and dining room stuff made to my own design down town

bed near Kahn al khailly
table n chairs at mohamed ali street

both venues need local knowledge


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Maireadhoey said:


> Agreed, but also check out the "home centre" on the ring road. It's not quite Ikea, but it is fairly European all be it with the odd unnecessary twiddly bit added. Their homeware and bedding, towels etc are better than carrefour unless you prefer clashing florals circa 1970......


 Yes, that is the Baron Centre. Also has a shop with nice modern beds, if I remember, looked a bit pricey, but I did not go in. The home centre has some really nice stuff.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

This place has the most wonderful stuff....modern, and great quality.
They're in Hurghada, but they'll deliver anywhere.
Love this stuff!!!


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

mamasue said:


> This place has the most wonderful stuff....modern, and great quality.
> They're in Hurghada, but they'll deliver anywhere.
> Love this stuff!!!


What place was that Sue...:confused2:


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

hurghadapat said:


> What place was that Sue...:confused2:



Lol, thanks Pat....so daft, I forgot to post the link!!!!



Wood Art Portfolio - Search results


----------



## busy woman (Dec 19, 2011)

Could you tell me where 'Taki" is located?
Thank you!


----------



## alexvw (Mar 10, 2012)

Razzmatazz in Maadi worked well for us . But I think, they may have gone up with their prices :S


----------

